# IMAC BASICS......Install program features



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

Just got a iMac and I'm a iMac beginner. I need to know what other option can I use to install programs. I only know that you can use Autorun when I insert the CD to the CD-Rom and it will automatic prompt me a setup menu.

I know that in Windows you can use RUN, Add/Remove program, or go to WindowsExplorer to run setup on the CD.

However, not quite sure what other options is available to do this in the iMacs.

Please help, thanks in advance.


----------



## subaruwrx (Jan 12, 2001)

I dont quite know what you mean. If you want to install 3rd party software, you simply put the disc in. Most applications require you to simply drag the folder onto your harddrive. If you want to install system software, like remote access, disk copy or something else from apple, you need to go through the software installer; on the system discs that came wiith your iMAC. 
--Adam


----------



## Charlton (Sep 16, 1999)

Sorry if I sound confused. I'm just so use to Windows environment. 

I guess the most common way to install a third party software is either put the CD in and setup window will appear OR if some application does not prompt you the setup window, I guess I would need to drag and drop the file/folders to the harddrive and run/execute the setup file.

Agree?? 

Thanks,
CF


----------



## ourhouse (Feb 6, 2002)

either an auto run window appears and you click double click the "install" icon, or the cd icon will appear on the desktop and you double click it, and its either drag and drop the program into the hard drive, or you double click the installer icon. If you drag and drop, the first time you try to run the program, its usually an install.


----------



## subaruwrx (Jan 12, 2001)

^
l
l


What he said... 
--Adam


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

To follow-up on the fine answers above...

General rule of thumb on mac software installs...

Look for the "Installer" file

Windows should have adopted this nomenclature. Setup sounds so much sillier than Install... 

-Adam


----------

